# confused about some wood? ?



## jaso (Mar 31, 2010)

Wondering if anyone knows if Chinaberry trees produce good smoke or bad? ? ? hoping it is good cause I got access to all I can cut for years ! ! ! 

also how is black cherry ? ? ? 

thanks ya'll


----------



## countryboy19 (Mar 31, 2010)

Cherry is GTG and pretty popular as well. I smoke with equal parts cherry, apple, hickory.

No idea on the other one. Google it maybe?


----------



## ak1 (Mar 31, 2010)

Black cherry will work, no problem.


As for Chinaberry I have no clue. Try  smoking a bit and see what it smells like.


----------



## ak1 (Mar 31, 2010)

I googled Chinaberry, and it looks like it has been used as a fuel wood.

That would lead me to think that it could be used to smoke food.


----------



## fire it up (Mar 31, 2010)

Yes, you can smoke with chinaberry wood.


----------



## mr bonejangles (Mar 31, 2010)

I came across this link to a BBQ team who say they only use china-berry

CHECK IT OUT HERE


----------



## jaso (Apr 1, 2010)

AWESOME thanks ya'll looks like I'm cutting wood this weekend ! ! !


----------



## jaso (Apr 1, 2010)

Thanks for the link


----------



## ecto1 (Apr 1, 2010)

Here is a link that says the smoke can make some people sick.

http://www.newton.dep.anl.gov/askasc...1/gen01303.htm

and another

http://www.barbecuen.com/faqsnew/any...oodsforbbq.htm


----------



## ron woosley (Nov 3, 2016)

i would also like to know if you can use chinaberry wood for smoking sausage


----------

